# Another loss for the cooking world



## powerplantop (Dec 8, 2013)

The group here recently lost Kadesma one of our special members. 

The cooking comunity at Youtube recently lost Clara of Great Depression Cooking. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7ZjKl-d2Tc

Sorry I posted to quick and did not get the title correct.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 8, 2013)

I LOVED her videos.  I thank her family for sharing her with us.

Rest in peace Clara.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 8, 2013)

I enjoy Clara's videos and her cookbook! 

I'm so glad her family captured those moments and shared them with the world.

Clara will be missed.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh, I loved her videos.  I regret I haven't seen any in quite awhile.   Bookmarked to look at the side bar vids.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Dec 10, 2013)

How sad!  My condolences to her family.  So few of those folks left to preserve Depression Era lore.


----------



## MammaCat (Dec 10, 2013)

Cat saw one of her instances on the YouTube, and showed me. 

I'm sorry for her passing also. 

Sincerely,
MammaCat


----------



## JoAnn L. (Dec 10, 2013)

I loved watching her cooking video's and I am lucky enough to have her cookbook. I enjoyed reading about her life. Her grandson is such a treasure. Rest In Peace, Clara.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 10, 2013)

Very sad.  I am nostalgic for days gone by and the people who remembered them.  I loved Clara's feisty talk, and am glad her grandson captured her to share with the rest of us.


----------

